# Do oscars pair off with other breeds?



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

I have 4 fish in my tank. One is an oscar and another is a red blood parrot. They have been in the tank together, along with the other 2, since the same day. They have always tended to tolerate each other, including schooling together with the other small female African Cichlid for a few months. Based on what I've read, my best guess is that the oscar is a male and the red blood parrot is female. The last week they've been doing something that I can only describe as mating. The oscar will start vibrating and the parrot will kind of rub up against his side. They'll do it for about 15 seconds or so and then go back to normal. The oscar will sometimes open-mouthed push her but not bite, but he's always kind of done that. They swim together a lot. Is this pairing off/mating, or am I just imagining things?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They might be going through the motions, but don't expect any weird mutant fry.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

A little booze and Barry White and anything is possible... 

www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s01e05-an-elephant-makes-love-to-a-pig


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That was a great one! Sorry, just had to agree with that.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

My oscar paired with a red bellied pacu, I guess he was lonely.


----------

